# Gazebo



## Liza1948 (Jan 4, 2022)

Hi,
I'm kind of new to this forum, so forgive me if this is the wrong place for my post.

I live in a suburban part of Iowa, alone (well, with my dog). My home is an old colonial, two floors and basement on about 3/4 an acre. I am the owner. 

My neighbor decided to rent his/her house out when they moved away from Iowa to Florida. The renters are two young men that routinely have parties in the backyard. Nothing that big of a nuisance; I was young once and understand that people behave in certain manners -- girls, booze, smoke, etc. I get it, I lived through the 60s and 70s so I won't judge them for that behavior as long as it stays over the fence. 

I keep a gazeebo in my backyard. Or at least I did. Yesterday morning I was walking out to the gazeebo with my morning tea and the gazeebo was gone. GONE. The only thing left wast booted foot prints and a crack in my fence to the neighbors yard. I looked over the fence and found an exact match of my gazeebo in my neighbors yard. 

So, i went to the neighbors home and inquired. Of course the two young men living in the rented house next to me answered their door in underwear, reaking of booze, and asked what is the problem. I told them that i had some bad news, to which they replied "Well, bad news is bad, eh?". Yes, well my gazeebo is missing and wht complicates the matter is there is an identical gazeebo now sitting in your backyard.

One of them said "Well, Ms. Liza1948, we have always admired your gazeebo from afar and wished to get one just like yours.' To which I replied "So, you bought your own gazeebo, and did not steal mine?' They said something to the effect they need not listen to such accusations in their underwear and shut the door. 

The constables came. I think the constables are inept, as they returned to my home after inspecting the situation and told me the gentlemen have a legitimate alibi. Apparently the person's name is Mr. Herm E. Teowitsch and lives in an abandoned home down by the tracks.

so, I am thinking this evening after dusk I will sneak over the fence, tie a rope to the base of the gazeebo with the other end to my Mustang, gun the throttle and drag the gazeebo right back in to my yard. I suppose nothing will go wrong. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 4, 2022)

I would use the Honda.

Your posts get curiouser and curiouser, but they are interesting.


----------



## John cycling (Jan 4, 2022)

Maybe hire some thugs to bring it back for you and then to have a talk with your neighbors.
This is just idle speculation.  The gazebo is yours, and no one should be allowed to steal it from you.

Personally, I would file a police report and report the incident to the landlord.  
If the gazebo isn't returned in good condition you could additionally take them to small claims court.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 4, 2022)

What person in Iowa calls police 'constable?'  Oh right, you just got back from England.  Be careful crossing a street.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 4, 2022)

Take a lot of pictures, and maybe contact the homeowner.  

If it is yours I think you would have the right to retrieve it.  

Best of luck with it.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 4, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> I would use the Honda.
> 
> Your posts get curiouser and curiouser, but they are interesting.



We never  run out of  topics around here,  with all the new people ...


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2022)

Call the owners of the rental and explain the situation.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jan 4, 2022)

Pepper said:


> What person in Iowa calls police 'constable?'  Oh right, you just got back from England.  Be careful crossing a street.


I live in a small town of about 180 people in rural Iowa.  There is no longer a town law enforcement presence and hasn't been for decades.  However, in our library there is an official  "Constable's Incident Report" form from sometime in the town's past. I assume the officer would therefore be called the constable.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 4, 2022)

Oris Borloff said:


> I live in a small town of about 180 people in rural Iowa.  There is no longer a town law enforcement presence and hasn't been for decades.  However, in our library there is an official  "Constable's Incident Report" form from sometime in the town's past. I assume the officer would therefore be called the constable.


Yes, according to Google, some police officers in Iowa are referred to as constables.


----------



## Shero (Jan 4, 2022)

I do not usually give advice but Liza, I would not take matters in my own hands if I were you.

You may find yourself paying damages for your own property, let the law do its thing. I hope your gazebo problem gets sorted out.
.


----------



## Della (Jan 6, 2022)

I'd get this  Mr. Herm E. Teowitsch to steal it back for you.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> I would use the Honda.
> 
> Your posts get curiouser and curiouser, but they are interesting.


whoah, hold yer horses..she ain't back from England yet... she's on stop over in Chicago about now..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> whoah, hold yer horses..she ain't back from England yet... she's on stop over in Chicago about now..


sorry that should have been a reply to @Pepper...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> whoah, hold yer horses..she ain't back from England yet... she's on stop over in Chicago about now..


I think she might be in the duty-free shop buying schnapps for the party!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 6, 2022)

So, Liza goes to England, then starts posting on SF (using John Wayne Gacy and death-metal-band avatars) about a) how she needs financial planning advice for her seven-figure portfolio; b) how someone stole her gazebo; and c) how she plans to poison her neighbor's cats. 

I can't wait to see what she posts when she's back in Iowa.  What do they put in the water out there?

Oh, and I forgot about her kids planning to make her sell her cherry-red '64 Mustang.  And the old ambulance she rents out for parties.  

I lead such an uninteresting life...


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 6, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> I can't wait to see what she posts when she's back in Iowa.  What do they put in the water out there?



Maybe_ she_ will come home with  a "pet"   Elephant  that she stole from a   zoo  in England  ....  Why not?


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 6, 2022)

Gazebo was the fifth Marx Brother!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 6, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:
I can't wait to see what she posts when she's back in Iowa. What do they put in the water out there?

A rare plant.  Firstcaucusiscus.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 6, 2022)

At least she introduced me to the band Krieg.  Now, if I ever feel like I having a root canal, I can just put on one of their CDs instead.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 6, 2022)

Liza is online right now, and is welcome according to me.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 6, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Liza is online right now, and is welcome according to me.


All are welcome here.  I thank Liza for bringing a little humor into my otherwise drab existence.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> So, Liza goes to England, then starts posting on SF (using John Wayne Gacy and death-metal-band avatars) about a) how she needs financial planning advice for her seven-figure portfolio; b) how someone stole her gazebo; and c) how she plans to poison her neighbor's cats.
> 
> I can't wait to see what she posts when she's back in Iowa.  What do they put in the water out there?
> 
> ...


Your kidding, right?  Everyone, except you apparently, knows there are potatoes in the water.


----------



## Lawrence (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi Liza dont let the fact that your gazebo has been moved stop you. When you feel like tea in your gazebo go to your neighbors yard and have your tea in your gazebo. Also take a knife and carve your initials into it.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 6, 2022)

Here's one of my favorite Krieg songs, called "As Humanity Fades."  I catch myself singing it in the shower sometimes.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 6, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> Gazebo was the fifth Marx Brother!


OMG that's funny!


----------



## Shero (Jan 6, 2022)

The names of the Marx brothers are: 

Chico, Harpo, Groucho, Gummo and Zeppo.

There is no Gazebo.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 7, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> Here's one of my favorite Krieg songs, called "As Humanity Fades."  I catch myself singing it in the shower sometimes.


Great melody; good beat; you can dance to it; I'll rate it a ten.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 7, 2022)

Shero said:


> The names of the Marx brothers are:
> 
> Chico, Harpo, Groucho, Gummo and Zeppo.
> 
> There is no Gazebo.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 7, 2022)

Shero said:


> The names of the Marx brothers are:
> 
> Chico, Harpo, Groucho, Gummo and Zeppo.
> 
> There is no Gazebo.



Gummo was originally named Gazebo.  He tried the name Gummo, and it stuck.


----------



## Shero (Jan 7, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> Gummo was originally named Gazebo.  He tried the name Gummo, and it stuck.


Did not know that!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 8, 2022)

Shero said:


> Did not know that!


That's because I made it up, of course.  I'll do almost anything for a laugh.


----------

